# problema emisora FM



## j41 (Jun 9, 2007)

-Buenas gente!

He montado un circuito emisor FM y tengo un problema, cuando conecto la alimentacion se me sobrecalientan los transistores por culpa de una subida de intensidad a 0'30mA y no encuentro el motivo.

el esquema es este: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/txfm3w/

Adjunto dos fotos del montaje.

Componentes: http://www.plus-44.com.ar/joel/DSC04209.JPG
Pistas: http://www.plus-44.com.ar/joel/DSC04210.JPG

Seria de gran ayuda que alguien pudiera ayudarme lo mas pronto posible.
-Gracias


----------



## jamme (Jun 10, 2007)

trata de chekar la fuente mira con cuantos miliamperios estas trabajando, observa que los transistores se encuentren bien montados, una pregunta, logra transmitir algo?, 

suerte y saludos!!


----------



## carlosgarcia (Jun 30, 2007)

primero sersiorate q los transistores esten en sus respectivo orden la mayoria  de diagramas de internet son para estudio son pocas la spersonas q con parten sus diagramas  yo tengo undiagrama de un casf o circuito trasmisor el cual trabaja  con 8 integrados  y estaria gustoso de enviarlo al q me lo pida el problema es como  no soy un esperto en internet mi correo es electronico.carlos


----------



## maton00 (Ene 16, 2008)

hola y mas que nada saludos
te podria decir que si te fijas bien en la lista de componentes
dice que los transistores llevan aleta refrigeradora,
o bien pues puede ser que con una resistencia de unos 100 a 220 ohms 
se podria arreglar lo de el gope de .30 mA poniendola antes de la entrada de la electricidad?


----------



## luis38 (Dic 24, 2011)

buenas me podeis decir cuales la entrada de sonido de esta emisora el que explica el compi por que tiene tres entradas gracias


----------



## DavidGuetta (Dic 24, 2011)

Ext y E1 son entrada de audio. Ext es para conectar una mesa mezcladora o cualquier fuente de audio y E1 es para un microfono. Saludos


----------



## luis38 (Dic 25, 2011)

gracias david gueta


----------

